# some of my babies



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

my husband is a keen photographer and did some studio portraits of some of my Texel and longhair babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous photos of some very interesting little mousies.


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

What beautiful little meecers! Very nice photos, love the third one.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are all scoring very highly in the "cute factor"


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

The texels are beautiful


----------

